# Gran Canaria Meeresangeln Wer weis Was !!!



## kutterfischer0304 (2. November 2011)

Hallo petri-jünger 

Ich bin vom 21.-29.nov. auf Gran Canaria und möchte unbedingt mal auf s Meer zum Fischen.  Wer hat erfahrungswerte.#c#6


----------



## djoerni (2. November 2011)

*AW: Gran Canaria Meeresangeln Wer weis Was !!!*

War ein paar mal raus mit nem boot. Gibt ne "touriverarsche" für 50,00 euro pro person. da wird ein bisschen auf marlin und co. ist aber glückssache. 
danach wird mit normalem grundgeschirr und tintenfischstückchen auf kleine brassen und co geangelt.
zweite möglichkeit ist ne teilcharter. kostet aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, so um die 200 euro pro person.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (2. November 2011)

*AW: Gran Canaria Meeresangeln Wer weis Was !!!*



djoerni schrieb:


> Gibt ne "touriverarsche" für 50,00 euro pro person. da wird ein bisschen auf marlin und co. ist aber glückssache.


 
Ja, die "verarsche" hab ich auch hinter mir. War der totale Flopp.#d


----------



## djoerni (2. November 2011)

*AW: Gran Canaria Meeresangeln Wer weis Was !!!*

hatte immerhin nen bonito und nen fetten rochen... aber das ist halt nicht der standard. normal sind eben kleinen brassen etc. und mal nen pulpo.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (2. November 2011)

*AW: Gran Canaria Meeresangeln Wer weis Was !!!*

Na da hattest du wenigsten Glück. Bei uns gab es nicht einen Fisch bei 15 Personen.#d 
Nur volle Geldbeutel bei der Crew.

@kutterfischer
Also immer auf der Hut sein und nicht linken lassen.


----------



## djoerni (3. November 2011)

*AW: Gran Canaria Meeresangeln Wer weis Was !!!*

www.bluemarlin3.com kannst du mal luschern. bei denen war ich damalas...


----------



## larsgerkens (6. November 2011)

*AW: Gran Canaria Meeresangeln Wer weis Was !!!*

ich war im juni mit meiner freundin auch in gran can.. sind einen tag von porto rico aus mit der whitestriker.... es wurde bei der ausfahrt die erste halbe stunde geschleppt, wobei ein kleiner bonito gefangen wurde. dann gings über zum grundangeln: 2 haie, 4-5 rochen konnten die mitfahrer fangen, meine freundin fing einen kleinen red snapper und ich konnte den bis dato größten fisch meines lebens fangen  einen amberjack von ca. 40-50 kg und rund 1,80 m   ...


----------



## djoerni (7. November 2011)

*AW: Gran Canaria Meeresangeln Wer weis Was !!!*

war ja klar, dass du damit wieder mal angeben musst


----------



## larsgerkens (8. November 2011)

*AW: Gran Canaria Meeresangeln Wer weis Was !!!*

hättest du dir doch denken können  ...


----------



## Siegfried Stockfleth (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria Meeresangeln Wer weis Was !!!*

Moin, leider kann ich Eure  Ansichten über  Big Game fischen nicht teilen. Ich fahre jedes Jahr seid 1982  zum fischen  nach Gran Canaria und ich habe jedes Jahr Blue Marlin gefangen.  Ich habe mal etwas über das Fischen unter "Urlaub auf  Gran Canaria" geschrieben. Wichtig ist die RICHTIGE JAHRESZEIT und das  RICHTIGE BOOT. Von Mai bis September wird geschleppt die anderen Monate wird über Grund gefischt. Wer etwas wissen möchte, auch Hotel und so kann mich gerne mal anrufen.


----------



## Marf22 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gran Canaria Meeresangeln Wer weis Was !!!*

Wir waren für 80 nen ganzen Tag draußen. Freie Getränke, Lunchpacket. Hin und Rückweg geschleppt, allerdings er Lustlos, hatte man jedenfalls das Gefühl. Ein Bonito ist ausgestiegen, aber kein Wunder bei der Hektik, die auf dem Boot ausgebrochen ist. :q
Der Rest war Grundangeln mit ganzen Sardinen und wir haben mit 10 Mann einen Rochen gefangen, meiner....:vik:, aber mit dem Tackle kein Spaß. Meine Frau konnte das Tackle kaum heben. Dafür haben wir viele Wale und Flipper gesehen. Verarsche will ich nicht sagen, weil reich wrden die da auch nicht von!


----------

